# Honda GCV160 Surging Problem



## chrismgan

Hopefully someone has experienced this problem B-4. I've just finished replacing the carb on my engine (it's on a Karcher pressure washer) and it started right up. However when the engine is at idle (washer hose not being activated) it surges up and down. I can see the throttle lever going back and forth. When I use the pressure washer wand it sounds fine and doesn't surge. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## 30yearTech

It's not unusual for this to happen on engines that do not have much flyweight on the engine to help smooth out the transition in speed at idle. I notice what you describe on many pressure washers, I would not be concerned much about this. If you want to make sure that the governor is properly adjusted. Do a static adjustment and if the governor is to blame, this should take care of it.


----------



## rotti1968

30yearTech said:


> It's not unusual for this to happen on engines that do not have much flyweight on the engine to help smooth out the transition in speed at idle. I notice what you describe on many pressure washers, I would not be concerned much about this. If you want to make sure that the governor is properly adjusted. Do a static adjustment and if the governor is to blame, this should take care of it.



I also agree this is most common on pressure washers and would not loose sleep over it .


----------



## elcid89

*A few ideas*

If you just replaced the carb, did you also replace the gaskets? Those are fragile and if they begin to leak air, it will cause a surge problem. Assuming you got a new carb, gasket air leaks are probably your problem.


----------

